# ...



## Morrus

...


----------



## Morrus

.....


----------



## EverSoar

Hrrm...

.......


----------



## Darkness

Errm - FNORD?


----------



## A2Z

Is this some sort of test or is it just a game?


----------



## EverSoar

......





...............


----------



## KDLadage

Morus, you have hit the nail on the head. Nothing sums up my thought on ..... better than you have just done so. Once again, proof that you, sir, are the man!


----------



## Someguy

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Errm - FNORD? *



not yet...maybe later...


----------



## Mark

KDLadage said:
			
		

> *Morus, you have hit the nail on the head. Nothing sums up my thought on ..... better than you have just done so. Once again, proof that you, sir, are the man! *




You may have overstated it...


----------



## Someguy

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You may have overstated it... *





...


----------



## Morrus

KDLadage said:
			
		

> *Morus, you have hit the nail on the head. Nothing sums up my thought on ..... better than you have just done so. Once again, proof that you, sir, are the man! *




-----


----------



## Mark

Someguy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> ... *




..


----------



## William Ronald

!


----------



## Gish Makai

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *! *




?


----------



## TalonComics

Roll for initiative!
The punctuation marks are insulted.


----------



## Umbran

~~~~


----------



## Holy Bovine

;,,


(god I'm so pathetic  )


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

{{{{{{{{


(what can I say sometimes you gotta just follow along)


----------



## Horacio

<<<<< >>>>>
<<<<< >>>>>

(O.K., people, wait until Psionicist discover this thread, he will say we all are guilty of spamming to inprove our post count, or something like that...  )


----------



## A2Z

?!????!!!!!

[Edit: I believe this thread sums up the board problems nicely.]


----------



## The It's Man

¿¡¿


----------



## Jarval

!"£$%^&*()_+|>?~{}¬  

Heh, starting to run out of symbols...

What is this about anyway?


----------



## Psionicist

59 6F 75 20 61 72 65 20 61 6C 6C 20 63 72 61 7A 79 20 49 20 74 65 6C 6C 20 79 65 21 20 43 72 61 7A 79 20 69 6E 64 65 65 64 21 20 49 66 20 79 6F 75 20 61 63 74 75 61 6C 6C 79 20 64 65 63 6F 64 65 64 20 74 68 69 73 20 74 65 78 74 2C 20 79 6F 75 20 68 61 76 65 20 67 6F 74 20 77 61 79 20 74 6F 20 6D 75 63 68 20 74 69 6D 65 20 6F 6E 20 79 6F 75 72 20 68 61 6E 64 73 2E 20 47 61 6E 64 68 69 20 69 73 20 6F 6E 65 20 63 6F 6F 6C 20 70 65 72 73 6F 6E 20 62 79 20 74 68 65 20 77 61 79 2E 20 41 6E 64 20 4D 6F 72 72 75 73 20 77 68 61 74 20 64 6F 65 73 20 74 68 65 20 64 6F 74 73 20 6D 65 61 6E 3F


----------



## Pielorinho

,,,,,chameleon
u,ngo
u,ngo


----------



## MythandLore

*Okay, I see what's going on here.*

The Answer is:
Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Select, Start.


€¼½¾⅓⅔⅛⅜⅝⅞?
♠♣♥?
Æ æ?
®©?
♀♂?
♪?
Ω?


----------



## Warchild

you people are scaring me................


----------



## Pielorinho

Warchild said:
			
		

> *you people are scaring me................ *




(creeps up behind Warchild with a masterwork , in each hand ready to tear open his : )


----------



## Darkness

Psionicist said:
			
		

> *59 6F 75 20 61 72 65 20 61 6C 6C 20 63 72 61 7A 79 20 49 20 74 65 6C 6C 20 79 65 21 20 43 72 61 7A 79 20 69 6E 64 65 65 64 21 20 49 66 20 79 6F 75 20 61 63 74 75 61 6C 6C 79 20 64 65 63 6F 64 65 64 20 74 68 69 73 20 74 65 78 74 2C 20 79 6F 75 20 68 61 76 65 20 67 6F 74 20 77 61 79 20 74 6F 20 6D 75 63 68 20 74 69 6D 65 20 6F 6E 20 79 6F 75 72 20 68 61 6E 64 73 2E 20 47 61 6E 64 68 69 20 69 73 20 6F 6E 65 20 63 6F 6F 6C 20 70 65 72 73 6F 6E 20 62 79 20 74 68 65 20 77 61 79 2E 20 41 6E 64 20 4D 6F 72 72 75 73 20 77 68 61 74 20 64 6F 65 73 20 74 68 65 20 64 6F 74 73 20 6D 65 61 6E 3F *



*goes looking if he can find out whether there's a hidden meaning in this or just some ascii*


----------



## Someguy

()()()()()()()()()()()()
Meow
()()()()()()()()()()()()


----------



## EverSoar

My only question is...
Is morrus running some psycological test?

Are we his puppets..his mice?


----------



## Horacio

EverSoar said:
			
		

> *My only question is...
> Is morrus running some psycological test?
> 
> Are we his puppets..his mice? *




This thread is a silliness test, and we all are getting pretty high marks...

My #@~ +2 attacks your masterwork ;;; and does a critical...


----------



## A2Z

*Re: Okay, I see what's going on here.*



			
				MythandLore said:
			
		

> *The Answer is:
> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Select, Start.
> *




Nintendo Contra, right? That game was *so* much fun!


----------



## Psionicist

*Re: Re: Okay, I see what's going on here.*



			
				A2Z said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nintendo Contra, right? That game was so much fun! *




That's the ultimate Nintendo code, used in a whole LOTS of games


----------



## CRGreathouse

Darkness said:
			
		

> **goes looking if he can find out whether there's a hidden meaning in this or just some ascii* *






> You are all crazy I tell ye! Crazy indeed! If you actually decoded this text, you have got way to much time on your hands. Gandhi is one cool person by the way. And Morrus what does the dots mean?


----------



## EverSoar

*Re: Okay, I see what's going on here.*



			
				MythandLore said:
			
		

> *The Answer is:
> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Select, Start.
> 
> 
> *




Ah, the memories, the countless hours of gameplay excitment it opened up.


----------



## reapersaurus

Morrus said:
			
		

> *... *



Morrus, if you're going to insist on being such a troll, I insist you preface your trollish behavior with the [Troll] tag!


----------



## KDLadage

*&#8992;€„£=0*

⌡


----------



## Draco Argentum

This whole thread is blatant post count bumping. You should be ashamed.


----------



## UnDfind

... -- ...

... -- ...


----------



## MythandLore

–•• –––
–•–– ––– ••–
–•– –• ––– •––
•–– •••• •– –
•• ––
••• •– –•–– •• –• ––•

•• – •••
–– ––– •–• •–• ••– •••
–•–• ––– –•• •
•–•• ––– •–••
Well, not really.


----------



## UnDfind

Morse is fun!


----------



## Ishamael

Draco Argentum said:
			
		

> *This whole thread is blatant post count bumping. You should be ashamed. *




I am not posting to improve my thread count.


----------



## Ishamael

Still not.


----------



## Ishamael

Ok... I admit. I did that time.


----------



## gamecat

in ad 2021

war was beginning

what happened?

Someone set us up the bomb!

we get signal.

what!

main screen turn on!

its you!

how are you gentlemen?

All your base are belong to us.

you are on the way to destruction.

what you say?

you have no chance to survive make your time.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

See this just goes to show good excuses to bump your post count never die, THEY MULTIPLY!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

sorry, i mean: ...


----------



## Dragongirl

ÀÈÌÒÙ, ÁÉÍÓÚ, ÂÊÎÔÛ, ÄÊÎÕÛ, ÅËÏÖÜ and sometimes AEIOU but never Y


----------



## Danzilla

you guys are silly...

starting a thread with a dot leader and it goes to two pages...


----------



## the Jester

<><;

then, you {[[[+=%

If that doesn't work, I usually try **$** but not everyone likes $&*s.


----------



## Darraketh

"... ..."©®™


----------



## Dragongirl

<font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" color="#ffffcc" size="2">\!!!/
                   <font face="verdana, arial, helvetica" color="#ffffcc" size="2">( Q  Q )
--------oooo0--(_)--0oooo----------
      <br>
      <br>
             ooo0
               \ (          0ooo
                \_)           \ (
                                \_)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> .....................\!!!/
> ...................( Q Q )
> --------oooo0--(_)--0oooo----------
> 
> 
> ..............ooo0
> ................\ (..........0ooo
> .................\_)...........\ (
> .................................\_)


----------



## Danzilla

always thought you guys were hanging around here too much....


Danzilla

Yep, definitely need to work on a sig sometime


----------



## Crothian

Nice start, you all trying for the record?


----------



## Horacio

I love silly threads...


----------



## Inez Hull

The scariest thing about this thread is the 10:1 ratio of views to posts. Someone should put something really meaningful at the end for those who persevere.......after about five more pages of this.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

Well, this started off as a nice ascii art picture, but it got mangled by the boards.  I su><0r.


----------



## Latency

...


----------



## garyh

?*!@^$!!*&!$#!

!!@(&$!!@&$

((@(!&(!!@#^&$(!@&^(!

And don't you forget it!!


----------



## Crothian

I am *not* a number!!


----------



## madriel

Darkness said:
			
		

> **goes looking if he can find out whether there's a hidden meaning in this or just some ascii* *




Gesundheit!


----------



## madriel

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I am not a number!!
> 
> *




Ooh! Ooh!  I know!  

You're a letter, right?


----------



## Crothian

madriel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ooh! Ooh!  I know!
> 
> You're a letter, right? *




This post is brought to you by the Celstrial Letter C.  

That was actually in a game, a planscape game (Torment?) I think.  The Celestrial Letter C (I think it was C).  Anyway, I thought it was funny.


----------



## Dragongirl

<table border="0" width="100%" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="3">  <tr>    <td width="25%" rowspan="7"></td>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="25%" rowspan="7"></td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%"></td>
    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>  </tr>  <tr>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="5%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%"></td>    <td width="4%" bgcolor="#FFFFCC"> </td>  </tr></table>


----------



## garyh

C is for cookie, it's good enough for me...


----------



## Dragongirl

Not wishing to hijack another thread.....



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> *I'll give my customary - nay, habitual - rejoinder at this juncture -- if a consistently significant number of persons instigates a significant number of such threads for a significant period of time to the extent that incorporating the area under discussion into  pre-existing fora becomes impractical or disruptive then I will give the concept or notion due consideration. *




Say that 5 times fast!!!!!


----------



## Crothian

When April with his showers sweet with fruit
The drought of March has pierced unto the root
And bathed each vein with liquor that has power
To generate therein and sire the flower;


----------



## Crothian

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Not wishing to hijack another thread.....
> 
> 
> 
> Say that 5 times fast!!!!! *




And that is why Morrus, the well respected and highly talented leader of En World, is an amazing person and someone who we should all feel blessed to know; even if only through the message boards.  

Now, that's sucking up to Morrus.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian, you aren't a number, you aren't a letter, you're one of those other pesky ASCII characters. Maybe "~" or "#" or even "@".


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Crothian, you aren't a number, you aren't a letter, you're one of those other pesky ASCII characters. Maybe "~" or "#" or even "@". *




I'm Sparticus!!


----------



## kibbitz

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm Sparticus!! *




I thought you were Crothian


----------



## Crothian

kibbitz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I thought you were Crothian  *




Alias, if I went around proclaiming to be Sparticus, the Romans would find me.


----------



## Horacio

They will catch you, I've seen the movie...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Alright come on everyone, lets stay on-topic here!


...


----------



## Horacio

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Alright come on everyone, lets stay on-topic here!
> 
> 
> ... *




I like being Off Topic
So I post without any puntuation mark


----------



## Dragongirl

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Alright come on everyone, lets stay on-topic here!
> ... *




...<b> ...<font size="4"> ...</font><font size="5"> ...</font><font size="6">...</font><font size="7"> ...</font></b>


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

_originally posted by Dragongirl:_ 


> ... ... ... ...... ...





See isn't staying on topic much better? 


Although some shrinkage may occur.


----------



## Horacio

I think the topic is rather *pointless*


----------



## Krug

Morrus said:
			
		

> *... *




E?

I think Morrus is eager for a game of hangman..


----------



## Dragongirl

*Re: Re: ...*



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> E?
> 
> I think Morrus is eager for a game of hangman.. *





Ooo, ooo how about an S?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hang on, you can't be Napoleon!

Why not?

Because I'm Napoleon! And Spartacus too!

|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|

Hoi!


----------



## Dragongirl

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Hang on, you can't be Napoleon!
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Because I'm Napoleon! And Spartacus too!
> 
> |_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|_|
> 
> Hoi! *




Hmmm, is there an A?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

No A, I'm Martian.

(I don't understand me either, I'm just feeling very whimsical today)


----------



## Dragongirl

O?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

U C?


----------



## Jarval

E?

N?

W?

O?

...


----------



## Darraketh

madriel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ooh! Ooh!  I know!
> 
> You're a letter, right? *




I'd like to buy a vowel, please.


----------



## Horacio

Darraketh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd like to buy a vowel, please. *




O.K., send me a $250 check and I will give you a vowel...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

One from the top, and another other five, Carol.

(This is a UK joke, apologies)


----------



## Crothian

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *One from the top, and another other five, Carol.
> 
> (This is a UK joke, apologies) *




Explain, please.


----------



## alsih2o

i, um, i must be in the wrong thread, excuse me please.....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> i, um, i must be in the wrong thread, excuse me please.....




Oh, uh, no problem! Come back anytime.


----------



## Brown Jenkin

Narf


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Explain, please. *




Okaaay...

I was inspired by the "I'd like to buy a vowel". We have a similar sort of gameshow in the UK called Countdown, whereby two people pick consonants and vowels and then make words out of them. The longer the word, the more points, if you can't make a word that's in the dictionary, no points. Thirty seconds to come up with your word.

There are also two rounds in which a three digit number is generated, and then six cards are drawn, each with a number on it, and you have to use the six numbers drawn to make the big number. Doing this gets you ten points. Again, thirty seconds only.

The hostess is called Carol Vorderman. Take note.

When choosing the six numbers, those on the top row are, I think, 10, 25, 50, 75, 100...and one other, can't remember, the others are all 1-9. Therefore, most people choose "One from the top, and any other five please Carol" as the easiest option that gives them a good chance of getting to the number in question. Some smart alec clever people choose all six big numbers to show off.

Hence.

The show is pretty popular in a "its the middle of the afternoon and I have no lectures" student kind of way, and also for mothers that aren't keeping track of children, and retired types that like wordplay and exercising their brains. Good fun.

(Phew, never thought explaining <i>Countdown</i> would be so complicated!)


----------



## Crothian

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> (Phew, never thought explaining <i>Countdown</i> would be so
> complicated!) *




THanks


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

It also has a special charm in that the host, Richard Whitely, has the most amazing ability to create a really bad pun out of almost any situation. And wear bad ties, too.

Any comparably awful-yet-good US gameshows? Not the big glitzy, huge prizes kind, more the small, but reasonably clever kind?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Any comparably awful-yet-good US gameshows? Not the big glitzy, huge prizes kind, more the small, but reasonably clever kind? *



nope. besides, most of our gameshows are english imports anyway....


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Really? Which ones?

I can't believe we get the best US drama/sci-fi etc etc and you get our gameshows! Someone did a good deal over here.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

in the last couple of years, the biggest gameshows in the U.S, have been _Who Wants to be a Millionaire?_ and...arrg!..i just lost the name of the other one. it's the one where the short haired English gal insults the contestants for getting the trivia questions wrong, and the contestants are eliminated round-by-round

there was another one too...a contestant sits in a chair and watches questions (or categories) scroll by on a huge screen...

can you tell i don't watch game shows much?

my favorite English import converted-to-an-American-show has been _Who's Line Is It Anyway?_, we get re-runs of the original WLIIA on Comedy Central


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *in the last couple of years, the biggest gameshows in the U.S, have been Who Wants to be a Millionaire? and...arrg!..i just lost the name of the other one. it's the one where the short haired English gal insults the contestants for getting the trivia questions wrong, and the contestants are eliminated round-by-round*




The Weakest Link.


> *
> there was another one too...a contestant sits in a chair and watches questions (or categories) scroll by on a huge screen...
> *




Don't know that one...


> *
> can you tell i don't watch game shows much?
> 
> my favorite English import converted-to-an-American-show has been Who's Line Is It Anyway?, we get re-runs of the original WLIIA on Comedy Central  *




That is a world class program at it's best, although I wouldn't call it a gameshow, because the contestants are professionals...

BTW, have you noticed that even by meta standards, I think we're pretty off topic now? What was the topic anyway?


----------



## Mr Fidgit

now with 700+ channel cable systems, we get alot of English shows (not just game show converts). and while we're on the subject, what's up with _Eastenders_? does anyone on that show _ever_ get a happy ending?

oh, and i checked the top of the page. the topic is "...". so TV talk is about as ... as it gets


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

My friend Richard on Eastenders:

"I never watch that show, it's just full of miserable Londoners".

I concour. No, no one is ever truly happy on that show. They just go round and round and round in little unhappy cycles, until Phil Mitchell punches someone.

And then a new character turns up.

*sigh*

I am not a fan of kitchen-sink-drama-soap-opera type things. I watch Buffy for my same-characters-every-week drama. Much better. Better dialogue, better acting, better monsters...better.


----------



## Mr Fidgit

hmmm.....

you said 'Buffy'. i wonder how long 'til Crothian shows up?

Buffy! Buffy! Buffy!


(Crothian loves Oozemasters, Rangers and Buffy the Vampire Slayer...it's only a matter of time...)


----------



## Crothian

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *hmmm.....
> 
> you said 'Buffy'. i wonder how long 'til Crothian shows up?
> 
> Buffy! Buffy! Buffy!
> 
> 
> (Crothian loves Oozemasters, Rangers and Buffy the Vampire Slayer...it's only a matter of time...) *




It's Saturday, College Football, my response times are slow.  That and I didn't sleep last night.  

My ultimate character a Ranger/Oozemaster that slays Vampires.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Mr Fidgit said:
			
		

> *(Crothian loves Oozemasters, Rangers and Buffy the Vampire Slayer...it's only a matter of time...) *




In every generation there is born a ranger. One to take on and destroy those who mock two weapon fighting as overly munchkinny. This one's name is Buffy *cue titles*

<b>Buffy The Ooze Slayer!</b> 

If I remember, those were the verbal components to <i>Summon Crothian IV</i>.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

See, it worked.

You should stat up your Ranger/Oozemaster one day, see what it'd look like...although it begs a question: what is the preferred method of slaying vampires when you're an oozemaster?


----------



## Horacio

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In every generation there is born a ranger. One to take on and destroy those who mock two weapon fighting as overly munchkinny. This one's name is Buffy *cue titles*
> 
> <b>Buffy The Ooze Slayer!</b>
> 
> If I remember, those were the verbal components to <i>Summon Crothian IV</i>. *




You summoned an Horacio instead of a Crothian...


----------



## Crothian

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> If I remember, those were the verbal components to <i>Summon Crothian IV</i>. *




I'm only a 4th level summoning spell?  What's up with that?  I'm a IX, Baby!!


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm only a 4th level summoning spell?  What's up with that?  I'm a IX, Baby!! *




So each 1000 post is a summoning level?
Then I hope to be III soon...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm only a 4th level summoning spell?  What's up with that?  I'm a IX, Baby!! *




Ah, those were the verbal components to <i>summon Crothian IV</i>. There are other <i>summon Crothian</i> spells, it's just that I haven't been taught them yet...

I'm only a little Tallarnorko with a funny hat you know!

Heck, one day I'll be taught the legendary <i>close thread</i> spell and be acknowledged into the Order of the Administrators. Secret handshake and everything...


----------



## Horacio

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, those were the verbal components to <i>summon Crothian IV</i>. There are other <i>summon Crothian</i> spells, it's just that I haven't been taught them yet...
> 
> I'm only a little Tallarnorko with a funny hat you know!
> 
> Heck, one day I'll be taught the legendary <i>close thread</i> spell and be acknowledged into the Order of the Administrators. Secret handshake and everything... *




I want to learn the _Destroy 60 seconds delay between posts_ spell!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Given the amazing number of people that can use it, I would say we have many Wiz1 characters on the board...after all the <i>uncreative bump</i> spell must be the most popular here!

(How long can we string this out? Given recent efforst, I think a long time!)


----------



## Crothian

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Given the amazing number of people that can use it, I would say we have many Wiz1 characters on the board...after all the <i>uncreative bump</i> spell must be the most popular here!
> 
> (How long can we string this out? Given recent efforst, I think a long time!) *




Uncreative Bump is a cantrip, so all first level posters start with it.


----------



## Crothian

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I want to learn the Destroy 60 seconds delay between posts spell! *




That's Epic, and only Morrus hhas that kind of power.


----------



## Horacio

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's Epic, and only Morrus hhas that kind of power. *




I will learn it, and I will free you of that heavy weight!
I'm He-Sage!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Uncreative Bump is a cantrip, so all first level posters start with it. *




Of course! Otherwise how could even the simplest of lurkers manage it?

Although I'm told that the <i>Make Flame War</i> is taught only in secret, found in dark tomes of forbidden magic. Funny how dark tomes of forbidden magic turn up so regularly, isn't it?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Arrg! I go away and play D&D for the weekend and you guys even splueged into EN World's most mysterious and thought provoking thread ever! For the love of god, what would Morrus say?

Ok, must calm down, stay on target, stay on target, almost there, almost there, ugggg: ...


----------



## the Jester

So what's your favorite number?  Mine has to be i.

No really.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I prefer v myself.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

My favortite number? got to be ...


----------



## Airwolf

Jarval said:
			
		

> *!"£$%^&*()_+|>?~{}¬
> 
> *




Can you use this type of language without offending Eric's grandma?


...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> Can you use this type of language without offending Eric's grandma?




Hecks yeah! If Morrus can use this kind of profanity: ... We can too!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *My favortite number? got to be ... *




But ,,, is so much more <b>you</b>, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> But ,,, is so much more you, wouldn't you say?




Really? Thank god someone told me! I would never have figured it out for myself.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> *





   I just finally understood your screen name, Sir Osis. 

Yes, I'm dense.  But hey, it finally clicked.  Very funny!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> I just finally understood your screen name, Sir Osis.




I get that more often then you might think, it came up as joke between some friends and myself. I never thought it was a very subtle one untill it became my screen name tough.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

- - -

(just trying to get back on topic)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> (just trying to get back on topic)




&&&


----------



## Buddha the DM

Was there even a point to this thread?

I mean other than making people waste time reading it all??

           

and by the way

...
 ...
...
...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Was there even a point to this thread?
> *




Um, no. That was by way of being the point, I think.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Didn't think so... And to inflate the webmaster's ego a little here:


EN WORLD RULES


----------



## arwink

I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Somehow I didn't think much of anyone would disagree with that.. So getting back to the original topic of this thread all that I have to say is:

.................................................


----------



## arwink

. . . . .
. . . . . . .
. . . . .


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

...


----------



## Buddha the DM

........................................???


----------



## Ravellion

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *   I just finally understood your screen name, Sir Osis.
> 
> Yes, I'm dense.  But hey, it finally clicked.  Very funny! *




I am denser - I didn't figure it out until you pointed out that there was something to get! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rav


----------



## kreynolds

Must be what a thread
looks like when it's on
the little blue ones.


----------



## omokage

oh, I can read these boards again and this is what I find. why do I bother?


----------



## arwink

Habit?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

> I am denser - I didn't figure it out until you pointed out that there was something to get!


----------



## Ravellion

omokage said:
			
		

> *oh, I can read these boards again and this is what I find. why do I bother? *




Go and read a Story Hour then, or go to the WotC boards... Jeeesh, the kind of people we get over here in META nowadays 

Rav


----------



## arwink

Rav said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Go and read a Story Hour then, or go to the WotC boards... Jeeesh, the kind of people we get over here in META nowadays
> *




Weren't you posting complaints and comparisong not that long ago?

How quickly we assimulate


----------



## Ravellion

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Weren't you posting complaints and comparisong not that long ago?
> 
> How quickly we assimulate  *




You might want to look who revived what more than 1 month ago. Yes, for this time around, I ask credit... errrr... or would that be accept responsibility? 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25687

Rav "what have I done?" Oio (Ooi was taken)


----------

